# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Ban for buying?

## slashetc

I see it has been asked before without a conclusive answer, but are people being banned for buying gold? If so, would it make more sense to buy a T6 crafting mat from a seller instead of gold directly?

----------


## lollyluna

use the tp method or just don't buy alot of gold. For example don't buy 1000 gold one off

----------


## GoldDon

I got perma banned a week or 2 ago for buying gold. I bought over 300 gold at once. While playing game went down then got the banned for massage buying gold or helping gold farmers.

----------


## buFFyPROGZ

use the guild bank

----------


## juliet

as the above poster said, use guild bank, never been banned for it, always use GB like in WOW

----------


## Dual

> as the above poster said, use guild bank, never been banned for it, always use GB like in WOW


There's just one problem: I've yet to find a seller who offers delivery via guild bank. Just asked a dozen customers supports of major gold selling sites. They all replied with "no, mail only".

----------


## guyverunit1

It is probably because with your game tag they can mail from any server any region and get gold to you so if they farm on the eu servers they don't have to have us accounts on every server unlike with gb delivery they have to have an account on your server.

----------


## TittyBank

Does anyone know of any gold sellers who will send gold via the TP or guild bank method? I for one, wouldn't mind paying a little extra for the effort.

----------


## Cragjaw

Yes, but the AH gets a cut when you do that, use guild bank  :Smile:

----------

